# Treiber für openSuse 10.2



## Domsi (28. September 2007)

Hallo allerseits. Ich such schon lange 2 Treiber für openSuse 10.2:

Grafikkarte: Nvidia Quadro NVS 120M
Soundkarte: SIGMATEL STAC 92XX C-Major

hat jemand einen Treiber für diese Bauteile?
Ich hab schon lange gesucht, aber leider ohne Erfolg.

mfg, Domsi


----------



## Dennis Wronka (28. September 2007)

nVidia bietet einen Linux-Treiber an. Der ist zwar nicht vollstaendig frei, soll aber ganz gut funktionieren.
Ansonsten wird auch am freien Treiber Nouveau gearbeitet. Ob dieser aber bereits nutzbar ist kann ich Dir nicht sagen.

Naja, es ist jetzt im Grunde eh nur noch eine Frage der Zeit bis nVidia nachzieht und seinen Treiber und/oder seine Specs freigibt, nachdem ATI/AMD nun diesen Schritt gegangen ist.

Zur Soundkarte: Da waere es wichtig zu wissen welcher Chip drauf ist. lspci sollte darueber Auskunft geben koennen.


----------



## Domsi (28. September 2007)

Hallo.

Danke für die schnelle Antwort.

Ich hab Linux erst seit gestern. Wie kann ich Ispci starten? bzw downloaden.

Domsi


----------



## Raubkopierer (28. September 2007)

Indem du das Terminal öffnest und entsprechend lspci eingibst.


----------



## Domsi (8. April 2008)

Hi!!

Sry das ich mich da solange nicht gemeldet habe. Habs mal mit Ubuntu in der Zwischenzeit versucht.

Irgendwie war ich nicht mit Ubuntu zufrieden.

Hab jetzt openSuse 10.3:

So es funktioniert zwar ein Sound... aber Micro ist sehr leise und wenn ich ins Kontrollzentrum schaue, dann ist er auch nicht installiert.

Das wäre der Chip (mit lspci ausgeben):


*00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) High Definition Audio Controller (rev 01)
*

Hoffe man kann jetzt damit herraus finden, wo ich den Treiber runterladen kann.

Lg, Domsi


----------



## Dennis Wronka (8. April 2008)

Also ich hab den gleichen Soundchip in meinem ThinkPad.


> 00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) High Definition Audio Controller (rev 02)


und soweit funktioniert der Sound auch ganz gut. Das Micro hab ich nicht gross getestet, nur mal ein wenig, aber hatte, wenn ich mich nicht irre, keine Probleme.
Der Treiber ist *snd_hda_intel* und kommt mit dem Kernel.
Und wenn Du Sound-Ausgabe und auch leise -Eingabe hast, dann scheint der Treiber ja geladen zu werden.

Ansonsten schau doch mal in KMix nach den Mixer-Einstellungen.


----------



## Domsi (8. April 2008)

Ja also KMix hab ich ja drauf und auch mal versucht was zu verändern.

Da ändert sich irgendwie nichts an der Lautstärke.

Achso ist es aber möglich das ich in Skype noch irgendwie was ändern muss? Weil es hab das Micro jetzt nur über Skype getestet. Und wenn ich im Mixer bei den Eingängen spiele ändert sich auch nichts.
Deshalb dachte ich Ursprünglich es liegt eventuell am Treiber.

Lg, Domsi


----------



## Domsi (8. April 2008)

Ok.

Also openSuse ist wirklich ein Traum^^....

Audio funktioniert jetzt... keine Ahnung was es gestern hatte, jetzt klappt es jedenfalls.

Also die Treiberunterstützung ist wirklich gut, auch von nvidia.

So jetzt wollte ich mit Amorak Songs anhören. Aber irgendwie fehlt im der Treiber und ich checks nicht woher ich diesen MP3-Codec bekomme. Im YaST hab ich nicht wirklich was gefunden und das aus dem Netz hab ich nicht verstanden.

(VLC ist installiert, aber Amorak ist viel besser in der Verwaltung (finde ich))

Kann mir jemand sagen was ich im YaST installieren muss?

Lg, Domsi


----------



## Dennis Wronka (8. April 2008)

Soweit ich weiss ist OpenSuse, genau wie Fedora, frei von patentbelastetem und aehnlich "dreckigem" Code, worunter unter underem Codecs fuer MP3 (und andere MPEG-Formate, wie z.B. auch MPEG2 fuer DVDs) fallen.


----------



## stain (8. April 2008)

Domsi hat gesagt.:


> *[...]*und ich checks nicht woher ich diesen MP3-Codec bekomme. *[...]*
> 
> Kann mir jemand sagen was ich im YaST installieren muss?
> 
> Lg, Domsi



Vielleicht ist da ja was bei... 
http://www.supportnet.de/threads/1175161


----------



## Domsi (8. April 2008)

Danke ,

durch deinen letzten Link bin ich dann auf folgende Seite gestoßen: http://www.linux-club.de/ftopic61537.html

und zusätzlich auf dieser Seite hier: http://software.opensuse.org/codecs...-audio/mpeg, mpegversion=(int)1, layer=(int)3

(beim zweiten Link findet man folgendes: Gstreamer, das mit YaST suchen und MP3 codec downloaden)

danach sollte es funktionieren.

Vielen Dank vorerst an alle.

Domsi


----------

